# The Secret Life of the Dog



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I received the following links to an amazing program on dogs through another Havanese group. It was originally aired on BBC. It is a fascinating program and I thought all the dog lovers here would enjoy it as much as I did.

There is a Border Collie in the documentary that reminded me of Cicero. Enjoy!

Horizon: The Secret Life of the Dog Part 1/6





Horizon: The Secret Life of the Dog Part 2/6





Horizon: The Secret Life of the Dog Part 3/6





Horizon: The Secret Life of the Dog Part 4/6





Horizon: The Secret Life of the Dog Part 5/6





Horizon: The Secret Life of the Dog Part 6/6





If this was posted before, excuse me for the repeat!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thank you for posting this! I'm going to ask my husband to download it to our Apple TV so we can watch it full screen.

I love stuff like this. The BBC does such beautiful documentaries.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay....I've just started watching part 3 ...but stopped to thank you for posting these Poornima....and now I'm back to watching op2:


Edited to add:

Dale! Part 3...near the end...the Border Collie has stolen Cicero's trick of retrieving toys by name...it's too cute


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poornima, thank you for posting this! It was very interesting, heart-warming, and informational! I just watched the whole series! 

Dale, you should try Cicero with pictures of his toys and see if he can identify them! 

Very good documentary!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful, Poornima! Thank you for posting this. I so enjoyed it!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. This subject is very interesting to me. I am going to send it to my husband cause he has been reading a lot on domestication (and dogs are so fascinating in this regard just looking at all the breeds!). I read the article in Time on the foxes (I want one-of course the sweet ones!) but really found it was even more interesting about the change in their features. 

In Utility, the highest level of obedience, you point and send dogs to one of three gloves a judge places and the dog retrieves it. I didn't realize how different that was compared to wolves. Around here, there are wolves and there are some breeders known to sell dog/wolf hybrids and I think this video should be sent to all of them!

Does anyone know what breed the black and white (I think no tail) looking herding dog was?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am glad that all of you had fun watching it. 

Amanda, I too found it fascinating to read and watch that how the expression of the "tame" gene impacts the physiological changes- features, coat color etc.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh thank you for posting this, just fabulous. I'm emailing the links to hubby so he can watch too.


----------

